# Brauche Eure Bewertung ! Wichtig



## puistube (31. März 2005)

Hi!
Wir haben nen inet radio und haben nen riesen Streit um nen banner!
Jetzt brauche ich eure Hilfe !
Welcher Banner ist besser:
http://www.lol-bilder.de/index1.php?action=partner

oder der hier 

http://www.musik-oberberg.de/banner.html

bitte um schnelle Antworten, danke!


----------



## Acidfood (1. April 2005)

Leider kann ich den Zweiten Banner nicht sehen um dir zu helfen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2005)

Ich kann den zweiten auch nicht sehen.
Bei dem ersten sieht mir die Schrift stark nach Unreal aus. Obwohl ich die Schrift eigentlich nicht schlecht find finde ich die auf dem Banner irgendwie nicht so prickelnd.
Um was fuer Musik geht's denn?


----------



## Acidfood (1. April 2005)

Ich glaube es handelt sich eher um Laughing out Loud Bilder oder sehe ich das Falsch.

Was denn nun mit deinem 2ten Banner, ich denke Du brauchst schnelle hilfe.
Aber die Schrift finde ich auch nicht so passen ist nicht wirklich lustig.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2005)

Der 2. Link sagt aber was von wegen Musik Oberberg und genau das steht doch auf dem Bild von dem ich spreche. Ich denk es geht darum.


----------



## cameeel (1. April 2005)

Gestern Abend gieng der Link noch ich war da nur irgendwie zu faul meine Meinung zu schreiben ^^

 Naja vllt bekommt ers ja noch irgendwie hin..

 MfG
 cAm3eel


----------



## Akherousin (1. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann den zweiten auch nicht sehen.
> Bei dem ersten sieht mir die Schrift stark nach Unreal aus. Obwohl ich die Schrift eigentlich nicht schlecht find finde ich die auf dem Banner irgendwie nicht so prickelnd.
> Um was fuer Musik geht's denn?



Halo, es ist die Halo Schrift. Und ich finde sie passt nicht so ganz in den Banner.

Und auch bei mir geht der zweite Link gar nicht.


----------



## schnarnd (2. April 2005)

Also wenn nur die beiden Banner zur Auswahl stehen dann definitv den Zweiten!


----------



## zechi (2. April 2005)

Der Erste fliegt definitiv wegen der Font raus - wenn man erstmal entziffern muss was der Banner einem sagen will - keine Chance.

 Der 2. ist ja ganz nett, evt. die Animation rausnehmen, die hat sowas komisches an sich ...


----------



## Blackylein (2. April 2005)

Ich finde den ersten Banner besser. Der 2. ist irgendwie komisch. Die Animation und die Schrift sind nicht so passend.


----------



## rampage (2. April 2005)

*Hihi*

Ich finde wiederum den zweiten Banner um Meilen besser. Schrift ist schlichter, alles deutlicher, geordneter, der erste sieht so "verwaschen" aus und die Schrift würde vielleicht zu Schranz passen.. Kommt halt ehrlich noch auf den Musikstil, den ihr sendet an.


----------



## Alfred Eyrich (2. April 2005)

Ganz Klar der zweite !
Beim ersten mag ich den Spruch Nicht...
"Unsere Musik für eure Ohren"...irgendwie aufdringlich überheblich...
würde ich schon aus Prinzip nicht klicken.

Beim zweiten, würde ich sagen, die Animation ein wenig Langsamer und
die Schrift einen Tick grösser und greller (probiers mal mit einem leichten Gloweffect)

So, das war war das erste mal, dass ich meinen Senf dazugegeben hab, bisher immer nur gefragt


----------



## Fiene (2. April 2005)

Hallo,
 eindeutig der zweite,  da dieser schlicht und Aussagekräftig ist. Der erste passt eher zu einer Gothic Seite.
 Gruß Fiene


----------



## roka6803 (3. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 darf ich euch einen Tipp geben ? Nehmt das zweite Banner ! Das hat eindeutig mehr Stil als das erste !

 MfG roka6803


----------

